# Attempted hijack on airliner leads to Turkey sending F16, special forces



## CougarKing (7 Feb 2014)

Fortunately, no one was hurt, save for the suspect.

National Post



> *Hijacker claiming to have a bomb tries to divert plane to Sochi before being forced to land: official*
> 
> A Ukrainian passenger claiming to have a bomb tried to hijack an Istanbul-bound flight and force the plane to land in Sochi, Russia, as the Olympics kicked off, an official said Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Feb 2014)

The guy was also heavily drunk, and yelled out "Lets go to Sochi!"  Everything I read today leads me to believe that he just wanted to go party.  Also the explosives report seemed to stem from 1 media outlet saying it, and everyone else piling on top, and merging it with the story of the alleged US ban on toothpaste.


----------

